# tanning booth, upper lip discoloration



## sherrle (Jan 23, 2008)

okay i have a question.  i recently started tanning (in a tanning booth) and have noticed that my upper lip has a dark discoloration.  its not hair, but it does look like a 5oclock shadow.  ewww.  

so i did some research and apparently its called melasma, and it can be from sun exposure, birth control or pregnancy.  they give some prescription recommendations but i'd rather not have to go to the dermatologist. 

soooo, they also suggested using sunscreen, but is this going to just make my face white, while the rest of me is tan?  what SPF should i get? 

i was looking into some sunscreen and i saw philosophy's pigment of your imagination and it looks like it could be good.  anyone tried this?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 23, 2008)

First off, I don't want to preach here, but I *highly* rec wearing sunscreen on your face anytime you face UV exposure (you are too young and pretty not to!!).  Yes, even driving down the street during the day to get groceries or whatnot.  Your facial skin is very thin and delicate, and even a few sessions in the tanning booth (especially!) will start you on the downward path to spotted, dry, wrinkled skin...not so cool (since the UV rays are more direct).    

For the discoloration--that should actually FADE over time when you stop doing the tanning.  Trust me, I stopped BCPs and mine faded (even though it was hormonal).  If you still want to do the tanning thing I recommend Shiseido SPF 55 facial sunscreen.  That stuff won't go anywhere.  It doesn't break you out, and will protect your face...if you face is a bit lighter than your skin, that's OK!  That's what MAC made bronzers and foundations for.  I think even if you start wearing the sunscreen your dark patches should start clearning up, since your skin has some protection now. 

Sorry, I didn't want to be preachy, but I live in a very sunny area and I have seen what happens when you do the tanning thing a bit too much.  The worst is the skin losing elasticity--you can't get that back in a derm's office or even in plastic surgery.  

As for the Philosophy product, sorry I haven't tried it.

HTH!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 23, 2008)

I recommend a skin lightener with hydroquinine. I also recommend a good sunscreen with zinc and titanium. These sunscreens do not degrade in 2 hours like sunscreens with avobenzene, parasol 1789. etc. Almost all sunscreens on the market degrade within 2 hours, even if they brag SPF 2000, they are still inadequate protection if you aren;t constantly re-applying. There are some mineral sunscreens that are excellent and some that are so so. The area above the lip is prone to being wiped off frequently, so reapplication regardless of what you choose is vital. Be an educated consumer-the most expensive is not always the best.
There is an interesting discussion on sunscreen in the skin and bodycare forum.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jan 24, 2008)

One thing to know about hydroquinone is that is filtered through the liver, and if not taken properly, can cause side effects. Recommended usage is daily for 3 months, then off 3 months, then on 3 months, then off one year. If you are tanning, I wouldn't recommend it at all, becasue it will cause the opposite - for the darkness to get worse. Your best bet now is honestly to use a 30 or above sunscreen with a mixture of physical and chemical sunscreens in it... and throw a dark hand towel over your face as well while you are in the tanning bed. You can use a topical brightener that's naturally based (Kinerase has one, as does Dior and Caudalie, which is my favorite) which won't disrupt your body. But, with these recommendations - there is no use in trying to undo sundamage, if you aren't going to avoid it at any costs! There's no point in spending the money... but that is my two cents.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 24, 2008)

You can try not tanning your face. A lot of tanners in another forum I visit avoid tanning their face (wearing sunscreen or covering it with a cloth) but tan their bodies in booths a lot, so they'll just use self tanners on their faces to match. I'm sure it's tricky...finding the right color and becoming a pro at applying self tanner could take a while, but it's do-able.


----------



## Lauren Collins (Dec 2, 2017)

Four years ago I went on a trip to St Lucia and came back with two dark spots above my lip. I was very self conscious about it, and tried a few creams, but it seemed it was here to stay. During and immediately following my pregnancy they became very distinct. I was looking into laser treatments when I decided to give dermalmd lightening serum a shot. I have had it 9 days, and I missed a couple nights because I was out of town. The difference is remarkable. I posted before and after pics, the before was from February  (I didn't have a more recent clear pic, mostly because I've been hiding from the camera the past four years). The after is after 7 days of use. I had some slight discomfort this morning (I apply right before bed), but it wasn't bad and resolved quickly. Certainly worth the results in my mind!!!


----------

